# Yongnuo YN-565, what's the delay?



## bvukich (Jul 24, 2011)

Announced in late march, with availability projected two months out (so late may), this flash still hasn't seen the light of day.

Anyone else as anxious for this flash as I am?

http://speedlights.net/2011/03/08/yongnuo-yn-565-discovered/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2011)

Some companies are overly optomistic about their ability to develop and produce a product. Sigma comes to mind.

Even Canon who has been conservative about doing things like that was burned after announcing the big whites and falling flat on their face. The earthquake only made a bad situation worse.

A lot of people think that you just think up a product, and next week they start delivery (Not referring to You), it does not work that way, there can be many thousands of hours devoted to making a new product work. There is also the patent minefield rto cross.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 25, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some companies are overly optomistic about their ability to develop and produce a product. Sigma comes to mind.
> 
> Even Canon who has been conservative about doing things like that was burned after announcing the big whites and falling flat on their face. The earthquake only made a bad situation worse.



1) ie every company i've ever worked for. Didn't stop the last one from installing stuff that wasn't ready (and not telling the customer it was half-finished). Glad i'm not there any more, i was Lead Engineer, Maintenance, so i'd have been the one to clean up their messes...

2) actually, i think the earthquake gave them a good excuse. They probably wouldn't have delivered the Big Whites and Fisheye Zoom until now, even without the earthquake, but now everyone's complaining less because they think the earthquake is more to blame than their (slow development and/or optimistic marketing).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some companies are overly optomistic about their ability to develop and produce a product. Sigma comes to mind.



Since the thread is about flashes, PocketWizard anyone?


----------



## JoelMac (Aug 26, 2011)

I do believe this flash is shipping now on eBay for around $170 CAD


----------



## bvukich (Aug 26, 2011)

JoelMac said:


> I do believe this flash is shipping now on eBay for around $170 CAD



AWESOME, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zsolex (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

has someone experince with yn-565?
Is the E-TTL metering working accuretly? I see only one weekness it does not handle the high speed sync..


----------

